# Rental apartment - do we make "offers"?



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone

My wife and I are moving to Dubai at the end of October and the BA flights are booked along with our Formula 1 tickets!
We have not visited Dubai for more than 5 years so it will have changed a lot.

I have two questions and would value any comments from you guys.

1. Our main requirement is for an "on the doorstep" cafe culture type environment within easy walking distance. We therefore assume we need the Marina but can we find that sort of environment elsewhere now? Maybe at a cheaper rental price? 

2. Do landlords expect (and accept) offers these days or is the rental market firm? Our "ideal" annual rental budget is around 15k gbp for a 2 bed unit which appears a little low for the Marina when we look at, for example the BHomes website.

Many thanks
Ian


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Places like Motor City would give you the cafes if you get a building near the main drag. If you want bars then it isn't so good. Downtown would suit, but might be dearer than the Marina. Your best bet is to have a look around when you get here. For an idea of prices check out Dubizzle. Better Homes tend to over price their rentals. Always offer less unless it is already a bargain.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, you can make offers. some will take them, some won't. also be prepared to use the number of cheques as part of the deal too. we originally had one price for 4 cheques but then managed 10k less by paying in 2 cheques as we fortunately had the funds to do the first six months up front.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We negotiated out 2br apartment in JLT down from 105k to 100k in 2 cheques. Also budget for 5% agency fees and 5% deposit

If you dont ask you dont get, however be careful not to offer too low and insult them. As the landlord liking you is as important as you liking the apartment


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Brav0 said:


> be careful not to offer too low and insult them. As the landlord liking you is as important as you liking the apartment


You're new here aren't you?


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

3 months


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Brav0 said:


> 3 months


Wait until you get shafted a few times and get bored of LL's complete nonsense - then you really won't care about insulting them!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Brav0 said:


> 3 months


 Best of luck settling in.

I don't know if it's a UK, European or Western thing being insulted by low/high offers don't really apply in this region. Not just for houses but anything.

Which is why a jeweler will try and hit you for 3000 AED for a necklace that would cost 60 quid back home and a car trader's first price will be 3 times the size of it's resale market value.

On the flipside you only have to put something on Dubizzle for 600 AED (happy to close at 450-500 AED) and exasperate yourself at the constant offers of 50-100 AED.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wall art at dragon mart was 1300 for me, and then 1100 for very best good price, special for me. 

Sent Squishy... 450. 

Never got used to the rip the western/white people off mentality of people here.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

i'm moving out there in the next month or so...

would you say the general consensus is haggle with everything from shops in dubai mall to apt viewings to cars regardless of used or lease?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai Mall, generally no unless it's a fairly big purchase and you're speaking to someone with the authority to actually give you a discount. Bigger stores like Virgin, Sharaf DG you're probably not going to get anything regardless. Smaller clothes shops, boutique shops, it's worth asking for a discount rather than haggling but then you'd get that in the UK anyway. 

Apartment viewings, haggle and offer up a price.

Used cars, the same.

Lease cars, no harm in asking for a discount but they've all undercut each other anyway. Again it helps talking to the manager and not the lacky and obviously there is more chance with a longer contract, higher value lease etc.

It also helps knowing the value of items in your own country or on Amazon. Due to cost of importing, things are generally a little higher in price here but if it's beer money accept it and save yourself the effort. If it's stupidly marked up either haggle it down or wait until your next trip home.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

@Mr Rossi - Thanks for that.
Do you have any examples of what is achievable in terms of discount/haggling?


----------



## Magpie21 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be buying a car privately when I get over there in the next few weeks. Not looking to spend anything to extortionate, probably less than 70k aed. Due to the amount of people offering stupid values for cars how much do you think people over price things to accommodate haggling?


----------



## StJCanaryInDubai (Jul 27, 2013)

This is the Middle East - no-one will be offended by an offer. Whether it's accepted depends on what you're buying/renting and the market conditions at the time.


----------

